# Newest Engine



## zeusrekning (Apr 5, 2008)

Can you give details on ignition and carbeuration?
Tim


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 5, 2008)

Chuck the looks and runs great!

I too would like to hear ignition info. looks like a 'buzz box' coil, is it of your design?


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 6, 2008)

Chuck,

That is mesmerising. Very well done.

I can see why you have got a smile.

John


----------



## the engineer (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome great work and runs nice too


----------



## robert1352 (Apr 6, 2008)

That is a fantastic piece of work. Great job!!!!!!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## rake60 (Apr 6, 2008)

Amazing modeling Chuck!
It looks great and sounds even better.

Rick


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah thats a handsome engine.. But I wonder since I never seen one like it running in person, can you actually see the crank speed up and slow down or is that some kind of strobe effect with the camera?..


----------



## AllThumbs (Apr 6, 2008)

Every engine I see run makes me smile. Great work.

E


----------



## chuck foster (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for all the comments guys, it makes me feel real good to hear positive responces.............especially from an esteemed group of great modellers. 

as far as ignition all i was using for this run was a good old model T buzz coil, i hope to use a relay (as the buzz part) and a ignition coil from a motorcycle. this relay/motorcycle setup should fit in the battery box that I'm making. 
i will post pictures of that set up when i get it done.

the carb was just one i had left over from another model that i was working on. about 3 years ago i was building a free lance model and i took it to a show (it was not running but as a static display) i was working on the carb the night before the show and never put it on the engine. so the engine went to the show (with no carb) and while at the show i went for a walk around to see the full sized gas and steam engines. while i was gone some SOB stole my engine, and that is how i ended up with this carb on this engine.

in almost 30 years of going to steam engine shows and fairs that was the only thing that was stolen.
i hope it brought the guy who took it nothing but grief and frustration.

to answer alphawolf's question, it was some kind of strobe effect with the camera because i have another video of the same engine and the crank looks like it is running backwards.

i didn't get to run it much today, the family wanted to go to a locale flee market. i went there and looked at all the usual stuff (nothing to exciting) then i found a guy selling rusty old junk (my kind of stuff) and in his junk pile i found a small electric motor that i think will work real well to make a small high speed spindle for my mill drill. this smaller spindle will allow me to use end mills under 1/8"
if i get around to making this spindle i will post some pics.

i hope this answer all the questions and again thanks for the positive feed back, it helps motivate me to keep on going.

thanks guys
        (still grinning ear to ear)
                        chuck


----------



## CallMeAL (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice engine - I hope to build something like that someday!


----------



## hitnmiss (Apr 7, 2008)

Very Very nice... Love that sound


----------



## Mcgyver (Apr 7, 2008)

> as far as ignition all i was using for this run was a good old model T buzz coil, i hope to use a relay (as the buzz part) and a ignition coil from a motorcycle. this relay/motorcycle setup should fit in the battery box that I'm making.
> i will post pictures of that set up when i get it done.



 I look forward to see that!  Can a model T buzz coil still be obtained or is this an antiquity resulting from the 30 years of collecting 

So the relay circuit is simple, battery to relay to coil to plugs, right -what trips the relay, a mechanical contact to the cam or some hall sensor rigged up with a magnet somehow? Mine has a mechanical connection via the cam and 'spark saver' but I'm thinking there'll be arcing even with just 12 volts so I thought i of a low voltage mechanical contact controlling an SCR or such....curious how you're tackling it


----------



## lugnut (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a quick answer to Mcgyver's question on Model T buzz coils. They a available on E bay, search Model T coils. they bring about $15 with shipping.
Also do a search on buzz coils here on this forum, there was some information on them last December I think.
Mel


----------



## two dogs (Jan 1, 2009)

Just finished the Oscillating Piston Valve Engine from http://www.workbench-miniatures.com/
Plans were great, easy to follow :big:

Still breaking it in and need to polish and "bling it up".

Mark


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks great, we need some video


----------



## two dogs (Jan 1, 2009)

Will do. Need a few days.

Mark


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jan 2, 2009)

looks great. Well done. Look forward to seeing the video.


----------



## Maryak (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark,

Looks great from here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now about the video..........................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## two dogs (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally!
Had to get my son do it for me. Just couldn't figure out how to get it on my computer and look decent

Mark 

View attachment steam engine movie.mov


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice job on the engine!

I really like Bill's designs. Worth the money I think.

Eric


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work Mark. Thanks for the pics and video.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rleete (Jan 5, 2009)

How many PSI was that? Looks to be running pretty smooth at a fairly low speed.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 6, 2009)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> I really like Bill's designs. Worth the money I think.
> 
> Eric



Correct me if I'm wrong, but a couple of those engines on that site are actually knock offs of Elmer's Engines designs.


----------



## two dogs (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks,
It's running at about 7 or 8 PSI. It actually runs poorly or not at all at higher than about 12 PSI

Mark


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 10, 2009)

Mark,
Thanks for the pics and video. It seems to be running very smoothly. The issue with the higher pressure puzzles me though. It sounds like a very slight timing problem. Have you tried adjusting that any?

Bill


----------



## two dogs (Jan 10, 2009)

Bill
I timed it til I got it running good to break it in. I'll tweak it a little more to see what it will do

Mark


----------

